
Putin-Dell slapdown at Davos - peter123
http://money.cnn.com/2009/01/28/news/companies/dell.davos.fortune/index.htm
======
jhancock
Putin's words may be rough, but it is probably true that Russia does not need
Michael Dell's help or any other U.S. IT powerhouse.

This is a key difference between China and Russia culture. China also does not
need placating "help" from western companies. But they'll smile and take it
until they have the upper hand ;).

------
critic
When things get translated, they can acquire unexpected meanings. In English
even, consider "help" vs "aid".

~~~
snitko
In Russian 'help' and 'aid' would in most cases be the same word, so I doubt
Putin misunderstood the guy.

~~~
critic
Isn't this lack of verbal nuance exactly why Putin could misconstrue an
offering of "help" as an offering of humanitarian "aid" to poor computer-
illiterate Russia?

~~~
snitko
No. You might think that (seems logical), but in fact having one word instead
of two means you always think of the context. So, he definitely didn't think
of this offer as of humanitarian 'aid'. My assumption, is that the message
from Dell was to make some sort of business (profitable to Dell, of course)
and Russia did not actually need this offer. I guess, Putin replied like that
because he was asked a question in the same manner (using this 'help' word
instead of 'deal' or 'business').

And, btw, Putin speaks english more or less. At least he knows the word
'help'.

~~~
critic
> Putin speaks english more or less

But does he grok the difference between "help" and "aid"? :-)

~~~
snitko
Well, how am I supposed to know? ) All I'm saying is that it's very unlikely
he misunderstood anything there.

------
delackner
I'm surprised Michael Dell had anything nice to say to Putin in the first
place, let alone an offer of assistance.

Putin is a war criminal and a thug, comfortable with murder and intimidation
as normal tools of his trade.

~~~
numair
You are obviously new to this whole world domination thing. Might want to look
in the mirror. ;)

